Ask HN: Who's Looking for Co-Founders? - james1234
======
enonevets
Same thread topic was posted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21327217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21327217)

------
thenaturalist
That'd be me. Mostly interested in building a SaaS in the data analytics space
or a service where data is close to the core.

